# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 47)



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....

*What would be your dream job in the woodworking field?*


----------



## SENC

Planner/producer of the greatest FBE Heist in history in North-central Texas. The owner wakes up one day to find an entire forest went missing while he slept.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony

Probably one where I could build what I want but still be able to profit from it. If I wanted to build cutting boards for a week then switch to barnwood tables, I would be able to. Pipe dream I know, but hey, you asked Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam

easy. to be a buyer for PRS or Taylor or some other major guitar manufacturer. travel the globe purchasing the finest woods of all species, stashing some sweet pieces for personal use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fsyxxx

To be considered an artist so my pieces sold for way more than they should because my name was on them. That way I could make whatever I wanted at whatever speed I wanted to and make a good living. I think there are three or four people who do this. In reality if I could make a little from woodworking it would be better than what I make now which I'd nada.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

To be a contributing designer to Ted's plans

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

Exactly what I'm doing, finding and sawing burls, but without the sealing end of the deal. Have I mentioned that I hate sealing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> What would be your dream job in the woodworking field?



Just to be able to do it full time would suit me. I'd also love to go to Europe and study under an old relatively unknown French or Italian master that has no electricity to his shop located next to a vineyard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have a current dream that I do not have the means to make a reality. There is a lumber yard near me that when out of business after 40 years when the economy took a dive. It is still vacant and has everything a lumber yard should, easy access for trucks to get in and out off of 2 highways, storage buildings for lumber and a retail store front. My dream would be to own this property and run an urban sawmill with a kiln and sell nothing but hardwoods. I would provide a place for urban tree services to dump logs as most of them around here just need a place to get rid of them. I would also process firewood and waste from the milling operation for firewood. I would run a combination of band mills and chainsaw mills for the very large logs. This lumber yard is huge and mountains of wood and logs and firewood could be stored there. It is also zoned for commercial and I believe there is access to rail behind it also. That could mean rail cars of logs in and cars of kiln dried wood out. Just a dream but I think about it everyday when I drive by it. I have looked at this vacant site for years and thought that it is just a shame to not be utilizing it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Mine would be the same as Tony's - If woodworking was to be my job, I'd want to be able to build whatever I want and be able to support my family with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar

Skidder Operator............ know what I'm say'n. ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yep...be nice to work on one where it's warm, not too hot, not too cold....


----------



## Blueglass

To have my own little shop making whatever I feel like and be able to support myself doing it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

I would want to dance on wooden tables in my leopard skin thong

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## justallan

Tclem said:


> I would want to dance on wooden tables in my leopard skin thong



You might want to hire yourself a swamper!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> I would want to dance on wooden tables in my leopard skin thong


Better be some stout tables. I'd suggest hiring @Brink to build them with steel supports.

And a blind audience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## CWS

I would like to have a job gathering coconuts on a south sea island beach so the tourists didn't trip on them.

Curt

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink

SENC said:


> Better be some stout tables. I'd suggest hiring @Brink to build them with steel supports.
> 
> And a blind audience.



My tables are predicted to catastrophically fail.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> My tables are predicted to catastrophically fail.



No not all of them. Just the ones that should never happen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sidecar

CWS said:


> I would like to have a job gathering coconuts on a south sea island beach so the tourists didn't trip on them.
> 
> Curt


Nude beach......?


----------



## Kevin

Sidecar said:


> Nude beach......?



Talk about overrated, even hideous. They ought to have some kind of rules of entry. Once upon a time I was a drunk following other drunks in St. martin and we all ended up on one (okay I fess up we knowingly went to one), and I thought I was going to puke before we got out of there. We laughed about that the rest of the week. And you can bet your shiny white hiney (not a racist reference) we never went back. 

Maybe there are nude beaches where beautiful people hang out but it ain't St. Martin take my word. Sadly, at my age and level of fitness, I would now fit right in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sidecar said:


> Nude beach......?



Make sure you gather the right nuts....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Make sure you gather the right nuts....



Boo. Hiss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Sidecar

Kevin said:


> Talk about overrated, even hideous. They ought to have some kind of rules of entry. Once upon a time I was a drunk following other drunks in St. martin and we all ended up on one (okay I fess up we knowingly went to one), and I thought I was going to puke before we got out of there. We laughed about that the rest of the week. And you can bet your shiny white hiney (not a racist reference) we never went back.
> 
> Maybe there are nude beaches where beautiful people hang out but it ain't St. Martin take my word. Sadly, at my age and level of fitness, I would now fit right in.


Kevin, just going on Curt's job......I am fortunate to know Ol Curt.... (CWS)....He is dandy fella to be around always a good laugh or a gotcha lurking in his presence, very talented all around wood worker......I'm certain he knows the right beech to explore. He knows where the good coconuts hang.......know what I'm say'n

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Sidecar said:


> Kevin, just going on Curt's job......I am fortunate to know Ol Curt.... (CWS)....He is dandy fella to be around always a good laugh or a gotcha lurking in his presence, very talented all around wood worker......I'm certain he knows the right beech to explore. He knows where the good coconuts hang.......know what I'm say'n



Oh I wasn't dissin him at ALL. I was just sharing my one and only experience with it. Bad coconuts lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar

Kevin said:


> Oh I wasn't dissin him at ALL. I was just sharing my one and only experience with it. Bad coconuts lol.


Yep ......some coconuts should not be known about......!


----------



## Kevin

Sidecar said:


> Yep ......some coconuts should not be known about......!



I also don't mean to come across as judgmental or snobby. I do not look down my nose at anyone god knows I have no room to do that - I was describing the experience in general. That's all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Kevin if you were my age the nude beach may be more appealing now than it was when you were young.
Curt

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> I would want to dance on wooden tables in my leopard skin thong




I year you are already doing that...................from you know who of course

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

having the means and time to find, acquire, and process the most beautiful burls in the world. Sell a lot of it, and build/make/create with some of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar

Kevin said:


> I also don't mean to come across as judgmental or snobby. I do not look down my nose at anyone god knows I have no room to do that - I was describing the experience in general. That's all.


Didn't mean that either Kevin......Heck Curt knows I couldn't do any good in a woman's prison with a hand full of pardons !


----------



## Sidecar

Curt ....you know my luc


CWS said:


> Kevin if you were my age the nude beach may be more appealing now than it was when you were young.
> Curt


Curt.....you know my luck !.... you know I couldn't do any good in a woman's with a handful of pardons ....


----------



## Sidecar

Kevin said:


> I also don't mean to come across as judgmental or snobby. I do not look down my nose at anyone god knows I have no room to do that - I was describing the experience in general. That's all.


Oh I didn't mean ya was snooty, Kevin .
Heck Curt knows I couldn't do any good in a woman's prison with a handfulof pardons !.......lol


----------



## David Van Asperen

I share a similar dream as @woodtickgreg and would have enough money to run this operation and also fund some local ministries
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

I think I've almost got my dream job. I quit working for the man to be a full time woodworker, now to just get it to be profitable enough. Where I can be more selective about the commission's I take...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------

